# Need help utilizing dual tuners in DirecTV R15 receiver



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I live in Chicago, subscribe to DirecTV, and have recently upgraded to the new Ka/Ku 5-LNB MPEG-4 DirecTV dish, and the R15 DirecTV Plus DVR receiver. I have only one cable going into the room with the R15 in it, and am trying to figure out if I can still somehow use both of the receiver's tuners. (Unfortunately, running a second cable into that room isn't an option.)

I have been doing some research online about stackers and destackers, and based on what I've read, the R15 has an internal destacker. In theory, then, all I should have to do is (a) install a high-frequency splitter between the wall outlet and the R15, (b) connect the outputs of the splitter to the 2 tuners, and (c) turn on the stacked LNB feature on the R15 receiver, to be able to use both tuners.

I have tried this configuration (using a 2 GHz Monster Cable splitter) and I am unable to get the receiver to connect to the satellite. I have also tried other configurations -- installing only the splitter without turning on the stacked LNB feature, and vice versa, turning on the stacked LNB feature without installing the splitter -- and I get the same result. When I have the stacked LNB feature turned on, and check the signal strength for the transponders of the various satellites in setup, only half (I can't remember if it's odd or even) of the transponders have any signal strength.

Can anyone help me figure out what I'm missing? Does the problem I'm describing suggest that the signal coming from the satellite dish is not stacked (which I have always assumed it is, since I have just one line coming from the dish to each room, and I can get all my channels in each room)? Is my 2 GHz splitter not high-frequency enough? Is there another piece of the puzzle I'm missing?

I'd appreciate anyone's advice or suggestions...

Thanks,
Andy Burdick
Chicago, IL


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the missing step is that you need a stacker at the dish, then use the unstacker in the R15. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mr2sday (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, you need a stacker at the dish.

You can get all the channels from one line at the others because the one line can do either odd or even-- there are threads out there with more description, for now odd or even is enough. All the channels are on the odd or even section. 

So the one line to the splitter to 2 lines doesn't work because at some point (the one line) you can't have odd and even at the same time. The stacker puts either the odd or the even, I don't know which, at a higher frequency so the one line can do them both at once.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The normal way a receiver/dvr tuner and dish lnb work is that the receiver sends a DC voltage to the LNB to tell it what polarity to use for a given channel.

With a single satellite round dish, you can use a stacker which essentially takes all of the even polarity signals and frequency shifts them, then combines them onto the same coax that the odd polarity signals are on. Then using a destacker at the receiver, the process is reversed so that the odd and even polarities are again voltage selected.

When you go to a multi-satellite dish (either the oval 3-LNB, or the 5-LNB), you can't use traditional stackers because the dishes themselves do a form of stacking to combine the signals from the additional LNB's, so the portion of the frequency spectrum that the stacker would use is already being used by the dish.

So, in your specific case, you are out of luck, unless all of the programming you get comes only from the 101 satellite, in which case you could use a round, dual LNB dish and a stacker. Of course, if you stack the signal at the dish, then you need a destacker at every receiver/dvr location.

Carl


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

So right now if i put the dvr in a room with only 1 cable i would get single tuner dvr functionality?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

danpedraza said:


> So right now if i put the dvr in a room with only 1 cable i would get single tuner dvr functionality?


Yes.

Carl


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Based on everyone's feedback, here's what I am going to try:

I have purchased a Zinwell Wide-Band 6x8 multiswitch and a DBS Micro Stacker from eBay. I am going to:

1. Connect the 4 cables coming from the satellite dish into the multiswitch inputs
2. Run 2 cables from the multiswitch outputs into the stacker inputs
3. Connect the stacker output to the cable going to the R15
4. Connect the cables going to my other receivers directly to other free multiswitch outputs
5. Disconnect the cable currently going from the wall outlet to the R15, and instead connect it to the 2 GHz splitter
6. Run two cables from the splitter outputs to the 2 tuner inputs on the R15
7. Switch the R15 to the "stacked LNB" setting

I'm planning on doing this in two phases: first, get the multiswitch working, and then add the stacker. I'll let everyone know how it goes; thanks for your feedback!

Andy


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

If you only have 2 receivers you don't need a multiswitch, out of the dish run 1 cable to the h20 and 2 to the stacker and you are going to need a dual receiver dstacker from the wall outlet. good luck


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Panchito -- first of all, welcome to DBS Talk. I do in fact need the multiswitch, because I need a total of 5 lines: 2 to run into the stacker for the R15, 2 to go to my old DirecTV/TiVo unit, and 1 to go to my new H20.

As for the destacker, from my research online, the R15 has an internal destacker; once I get the stacker and splitter installed, I am planning on turning on that feature on the R15, and hopefully that's all I will need to do.

Speaking of the multiswitch, I installed it today, and it works seamlessly; I didn't even have to re-run Satellite Setup on the receivers, I just turned them on and it was like nothing had changed. 

The stacker comes next week; stay tuned for further developments...


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, good news: I got dual tuners working on my R15. Bad news: I didn't even need that stupid stacker!!

I first tried installing the stacker as I mentioned in my earlier post: two lines coming out of the mult-switch connected to the two "in"s of the stacker, and the line going into the room with the R15 connected to the "out" of the stacker. I then installed the 2 GHz splitter in the room with the R15, and set the LNBs option to "stacked" on the R15, and reset the receiver.

Upon restarting, the receiver could not connect to the satellite; checking the signal strength, the odd transponders for the 101 satellite were all in the high 80s / low 90s (the same as normal), and the even transponders (which were all 0 before I installed the stacker) were all in the 30s. Apparently, this is not enough to make the connection with the satellite.

Suspecting that signal loss could be due to the multi-switch, I next tried connecting the stacker directly to 2 of the lines coming from the dish, disconnecting those 2 lines from the multi-switch all-together. This brought the signal strength for the even transponders of the 101 satellite up to the 50s, which was enough to at least connect to the satellite. Sure enough, after resetting the receiver again, I was able to record one channel and then change to another channel; however, the second channel was very distorted; obviously, even a signal strength in the 50s was not enough. In addition, bypassing the multiswitch had an unintended side-effect: I was unable to get all my channels on ANY of my receivers. Not cool.

But at least I knew that the stacker, in theory worked; so, I decided to uninstall it, and get back to a configuration I knew worked, and then come here and post an update, and see what people suggested. So, I reconnected all 4 lines from the dish into the multi-switch, removed the stacker from the configuration completely, and re-connected the line going to the R15 to one of the multi-switch outputs. I then changed the LNBs option back to "unstacked" and reset the receiver once again.

Imagine my surprise when, after being reset, I still had 2 tuners working (I didn't remove the splitter), AND could get ALL of my channels!! 

So, to sum up, here's my configuration:

1. 4 lines from Ka/Ku MPEG-4 dish into Zinwell Wide-Band 6x8 multi-switch (WB68)
2. 1 line from multi-switch into line going to room with R15 receiver
3. In room with R15 splitter, line from wall outlet to Monster Cable 2 GHz 2 way splitter
4. 2 lines from 2 GHz splitter to the 2 tuners of the R15

Can you freaking believe it? I'll keep an eye on it, and see what happens, but for now, it looks like it's working; thanks to everyone for their feedback and suggestions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As we mentioned in your TCF thread.

You are going to run into problems.

Basically... ther ewill be a point when the unit wants programming from two different transponders. Once that occurs... boom.

I don't have my transponder list handy..

But try to record something of ESPN and one of your locals at the same time


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

With that config, don't come crying back here when you start getting blank channels or a searching for signal message. That config is not correct and will eventually not work.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, you guys were right -- my initial enthusiasm was premature. I did in fact run into exactly the problem you predicted -- it doesn't happen very often (Chicago's local channels are also on the 101 satellite, which helps I think), but I do occasionally get the "searching for signal" message. 

But then why couldn't I get the dual tuners to work with the stacker in the configuration? Is it just a signal strength problem? Any suggestions on how I can boost the signal strength?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

You're stuck. The ONLY way that you can use both tuners is to run 2 lines from the multiswitch. They CANNOT be split the way you have and work. It is not an issue of signal strength. This is discussed at length elsewhere in this and other forums.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Basic explanation:

The 101 SAT has a two part signal. Even and Odd transponders.

Both pieces transmit along the RG6 cable at the same frequency.
Thus, only one piece can be sent down the line at a time.
If the box wants Even it sends an electrical pulse to the LNB (at the dish) and it returns the correct piece, Odd, it sends a different electrical pulse and the LNB sends it.

What a stacker does:
It asks the LNB for both pieces (one over each of the two feeds)
It then takes one of the pieces (be it odd or even, I forget), and SHIFTS it's frequency range to a different place in the spectrum. 
It then combines the original and the shifted one back to one cable.

So now you have both signals in the line, but one is shifted out of the normal spot.
the destacker unshifts to two pieces (when the box asks for a particular segment)

And that is the short version of how a stacker works.

Once a signal is stacked, you can split it. because both signals are in the line, both signals will be in the output of the split... 
thus this is why a splitter can work with a stacked signal.

As for why it wasn't working.....
Re-reading your post, did you enable the destacking mode of the R15?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought I read that stacking wouldn't work with HD signals. Am I wrong, AGAIN?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sheridan... no you are not wrong, not completely... 

Current consumer grade stacking components will only stack the 101 SAT signal.
There are a "couple" of the HD channels on 101, but most are on 110 and 119

But since the OP is intrested in SD right now (even though he has the AT9 dish), it should work fine.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ah, I missed that part. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Earl -- yes, I had the "stacked LNBs" option set on the reciever, when the stacker was installed. Any other thoughts?

sheridan1952 -- Earl's correct, I'm only looking to stack the signal coming into my R15. I have an H20 in another room for HD, but I don't need to stack that signal. 

As for whether the stacker should work, I am aware that only the 101 signal can be stacked using the stacker, but based on some research I did yesterday, it looks like most of the channels I get (including my local channels, being in the Chicago area) are on the 101 satellite, so theoretically it *should* work most of the time...


----------



## ultraflip (Apr 19, 2006)

can anyone post a link of where to purchase a stacker as well as a pix of their setup? newbs get lost easy in this


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aburdick1 said:


> Earl -- yes, I had the "stacked LNBs" option set on the reciever, when the stacker was installed. Any other thoughts?


Have you tried stacking the signal, and then just 1 tuner input on the R15 (with the destacking turned on)

At least at that point we will know the stacker is doing it's job.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll give that a shot, and let you know what happens...

Andy


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Aburdick1, you might want to try two different ports off the multi switch into the stacker. You could be getting a bad singal off one of two leads that your using now. Or one of the two cables that your using between the mulitswitch might be bad.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, I reconnected the stacker, disconnected the splitter, turned the R15's "stacked LNBs" option on, and reset the receiver. At cabanaboy1977's suggestion, I did use two different "out"s from the multiswitch than before to go into the stacker.

I can get *most* of my channels, the most notable exception being ESPN (yikes!).

The signal strength of the odd transponders is the same as before -- high 80s to low 90s -- and the even transponders are in the 40s.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Possibly the cable run itself is attenuating the high (stacked) frequencies. Try putting the R15 right near the multiswitch with a very short RG6 (use the existing cable to get a channel 3 or 4 signal to your TV).

If this is it, then it could be the cable itself or something along the way (maybe a coupler or splitter in the attic or somewhere you can't see it).


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

walters -- Interesting suggestion. I had new cable put in when I installed DirecTV, so I know it isn't split; it's a home run from the multi-switch to the room with the R15. In any case, that's a good idea; I hadn't considered that the cable could be bad...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you still using the same cables to connect the mulit-switch to the stacker? I know you tried the different outputs from the mulitswich like I suggested (so the multi-switch is good) but did you try two different cables (between the mulit-switch and the stacker)? If you don't have another two cables just switch the leads cable leads on the stacker, basically i'm think maybe one of those two cables is bad.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

If you ran cable when you installed DirecTV, why can't you run a second line now? A much better solution, really.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 -- they're brand new Acoustic Research cables that I bought yesterday at Best Buy, so I doubt they're bad; regardless, I'll try switching them around, and see if that makes a difference.

walters -- of course running a second line would be a better solution! However, it cost me several hundred dollars to run the first set of lines, and to do so, walls had to have holes drilled in them, cable had to be run under the carpet, etc. I don't want to go through the time / expense / hassle, just to have a second line in my bedroom; that's why I decided to see if I could do it cheaper myself...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

aburdick1 said:


> cabanaboy1977 -- they're brand new Acoustic Research cables that I bought yesterday at Best Buy, so I doubt they're bad; regardless, I'll try switching them around, and see if that makes a difference.


You probably right, I just don't want to see you banging your head on the wall just to find out it was something so small.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

aburdick1 said:


> cabanaboy1977 -- they're brand new Acoustic Research cables that I bought yesterday at Best Buy, so I doubt they're bad; regardless, I'll try switching them around, and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> walters -- of course running a second line would be a better solution! However, it cost me several hundred dollars to run the first set of lines, and to do so, walls had to have holes drilled in them, cable had to be run under the carpet, etc. I don't want to go through the time / expense / hassle, just to have a second line in my bedroom; that's why I decided to see if I could do it cheaper myself...


This may be completely stupid, but is there someplace in your house you can easily get the necessary 2 cable runs? If so, you could connect the r15 there, then connect the r15 output to the the coax that is run to your bedroom . Use an RF repeater or something like that so that your remote control will work in your bedroom. I am sharing my HDVR2 that way with 2 rooms and it works pretty well... that way you don't have to run the extra cable to your bedroom but can get the dual tuner functionality you need.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, I've tried a few more configurations, with no improvement:

- At cabanaboy1977's suggestion, I switched some of the Acoustic Research RG6 cables between the multi-switch and the stacker

- At walter's suggestion, I moved the R15 closer to the multiswitch and the stacker. Specifically, I connected a cable directly from the stacker out into the R15 Satellite 1 in, and then connected the cable going to the bedroom to the R15's "Out to TV".

- I also considered the possibility that the problem is with the cables I'm using in the room itself to go from the wall outlet to the R15; they're Monster Cable M500V RF cables. I replaced one with some other coax cable I had lying around.

Nada. No appreciable changes in signal strength, no ability to get ESPN (which, after some research, is on transponder 10, one of the transponders for which I get a 0 on the signal strength screen).

At this point, I am:

(a) Cursing my lack of foresight when I had the cable run a couple of years ago
(b) Out of ideas.

Does anyone else have any suggestions? Is the Monster Cable I'm using to go from the wall outlet to the R15 not good enough? Is the stacker bad? Anything? Anyone?

Thanks to everyone for their continued assistance...

Andy


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

jcmo34 -- Unfortunately, the only other room with 2 cables running into it is my den, and I'm already using both for my DirecTV/TiVo receiver. I'm in a masonry mult-unit building, so it's not easy to run new lines. Otherwise, that would have been a good idea; that way, I wouldn't have to listen to the R15's hard drive hum while I'm trying to go to sleep!

Andy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yank the Multiswitch.

Feed the stacker with direct feeds from the dish.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Earl -- I'm pretty sure I tried that configuration yesterday, but I've tried so many things, it's hard to keep it all straight. I'll try again, and report back...


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, it's as I remembered: the signal strength is better. Now, most of the even transponders are in the 60s, rather than the 40s. Still registering a 0 on transponders 4, 10, 12, 14, 16 and 20, though. Still no ESPN. And now, I'm having problems getting all my channels on my other receivers, since we've bypassed the multi-switch.

I've got to run, I'm going to help friends hook up their home theater system tonight (child's play, compared to this!); I'll check in later, and see what you recommend next...

Andy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am at a loss... I don't know what to try next.

I would contact the vendor of stacker and see what they say.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Good idea -- I'll e-mail them first thing in the morning.

Thanks again!

Andy


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

aburdick1 said:


> Does anyone else have any suggestions?


How about "Call a professional ?" I am all for doing things myself but if I was wasting as much time as you have been, I would make a phone call and let this be someone elses problem.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

aburdick1 said:


> jcmo34 -- Unfortunately, the only other room with 2 cables running into it is my den, and I'm already using both for my DirecTV/TiVo receiver. I'm in a masonry mult-unit building, so it's not easy to run new lines. Otherwise, that would have been a good idea; that way, I wouldn't have to listen to the R15's hard drive hum while I'm trying to go to sleep!
> 
> Andy


aburdick1,
You could just put the receiver next to your multiswitch, since you'd need 2 short runs from the switch to the receiver and then just connect your bedroom coax to the receicver....


----------



## Tech5628 (Apr 21, 2006)

Is the den tivo HD, if not you can put the 2 lines from the wall into 3x4 that will give you 2 for the tivo and 2 for the R15. Then diplex the tv output and bounce it to the bedroom without running any extra wire.

If you don't mind the expense, and or need the 101,110, and 119 try swidendist.com they have a stacker destacker combo for DVRs. SS212 Smart Stacker and DMUX they have it for $250. They say it will carry 22Khz tone also.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Aburdick1, I'm wondering at this point if maybe there is an issue with the destacker in the reciever? It seems like the only two things it could be at this point is the R15 destacker or the stacker.

I forgot, you did at some point hook up two normal sat feeds to both tuners on the R15 just to check that both tuner one and tuner two work ok (with out a stacker) right?


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

A quick update and replies to some ideas other members have proposed...

1. I received a new stacker from the vendor today; I'm going to try it sometime this week, and I'll let you all know what happens

2. Bobman -- believe me, I wish there was a professional I could call, but most of them scratch their heads when I ask them anything about the new Ka/Ku band dishes and receivers; the ones I've spoken with simply have not dealt with anything like this yet. And as for DirecTV themselves, they just plain say this can't be done; if you know of someone who could solve this problem for me, I'd be willing to talk to them!

3. jcmo34 -- I tried that, and the signal strength still sucked. And anyway, that's not a viable solution -- the multiswitch is in my garage...

4. Tech5628 -- the DVR I have in my den is not HD/DVR, it's one of the older generation Philips DirecTV/TiVo boxes. So, your suggestion of the 3x4 multiswitch is interesting, but I'm afraid I don't understand how diplexing the TV output would prevent me from having to run new wires back to my bedroom... Also, I did not know about that newer stacker / destacker from Sonora; I'll research that, and see if I can find it cheaper somewhere else; thanks!

5. cabanaboy1977 -- Yes, I did try that configuration; in fact, that's the configuration I thought was working, until I tried to access a channel on another satellite, and then I got a blank screen and the "searching for satellite" message. So, I'm pretty sure that both tuners work, although I'm not 100% sure about the destacker...

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, I give up; I tried the new stacker today, and I got the same result.

Specifically, I took two of the lines coming out of the 6x8 multi-switch into the inputs of the stacker; then, the I took the line coming out of the stacker output into the power inserter (so that the green light on the stacker was lit), and finally attached the line going to the room with the R15 to the output of the power inserter. 

Next, I set the R15 receiver to the "stacked LNBs" setting, and rebooted. The signal strength of the odd transponders were fine, but the even transponders were again in the 30s. (And all of this was without even using the splitter in the room with the R15; I had just a single cable going from the wall into the Satellite 1 input on the R15.)

I also tried bypassing the multi-switch, and taking 2 lines directly from the dish into the stacker. As before, this improved the signal strength somewhat for the even transponders -- up to the 50s -- but still not enough to get a good enough picture, not to mention that there were still some channels that didn't come in at all.

At this point, I don't know what else to do; unless you guys have any other suggestions, I'm going to just send the 2 stackers back, and hopefully get a refund. I appreciate everything you guys have tried to do to help; at least I got a 6x8 multi-switch out of this, in case I add a TV in my guest bedroom!

Andy


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

Okay. 
I think my problem has to do with this as well, however I'm not one for too much tech savvy-ness. The most I can think I need is a 2x4 multiswitch (the smallest, right?) for my room.

I used to have a D11 and switched it to an R15, so right now though I have two cables in SAT 1 and 2, and the system says they both work, I can only really record one show and watch it or watch only certain other channels. I've read versions of how-to's on the subject but their terminology throws me off, so I hope this doesn't come off as a nuisance.

I have one cable (my "cable" cable I suppose, that I've had since I moved in) that runs into my room, apparently I can't get another one in. So I was thinking that what I'd need to do is connect that cable to one of the 2 inputs on a multiswitch, and connect the other end of the sat 1 and 2 into the 4 outputs of the multiswitch? That's what I got from other how-to's. Please help lol


Michely


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mosh: If I understand your post correctly, you have a single cable coming into your room/apartment, and you can hook up a DirecTV receiver to that cable and get DirecTV, correct?

With a single cable, there is NO way that you can hook up and use a multiswitch. You must have either two, or four (depending on the type of dish) cables between the dish and the multiswitch for it to work properly.

IF your single cable comes directly from a dish, then there is nothing that you can do to get two inputs to your DVR other than running another cable from the dish.

IF your single cable comes from someplace else - some common distribution room in the building or something like that - then MAYBE you have a stacked signal and can make use of that. MAYBE you don't, in which case your single cable is the same as if it was coming directly from a dish.

You can't use a splitter.

So what you really need to do is find out (or tell us) more about the specifics of your installation. Is the cable you have coming from your dish outside someplace? Is the cable you have coming from a system that is operated by your apartment building (or whatever)?

You say you have 1 R15 and 3 D11's. Are they all hooked up and runing? Where do the other D11's get their cable from?

Carl


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> So what you really need to do is find out (or tell us) more about the specifics of your installation.


Right.. well my stepfather (who was here during the installation) told me the following setup. We have 3 signals coming into the house (they removed one D11 he says). One line comes from the satellite into a splitter in the attic (multiswitch? Not sure) and then the original cables we had in the 3 rooms are connected to it's output. The R15 is in my room, the two D11's that are up and running are in another bedroom and the living room.

He says there's no way to get another line running from the splitter in the attic.  This is all the information I could get out of him. Thanks for your help thus far Carl!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay. What it sounds like is that you most likely have a round 18" dish with a dual LNB (single housing, two connectors for coax). From that dish, there are two coax lines that run into your attic and connect to a 2x4 multiswitch (2 inputs, 4 outputs). From the multiswitch, there is a separate line to each receiver.

If you are currently only using 2 D11's and one R15, there should be enough outputs on the multiswitch to handle both the R15 feeds.

But, what needs to happen is that you (or someone) needs to run another line from the multiswitch in the attic into your room for the R15. Whether or not your stepfather (or whoever owns the house) will allow that to be done, I don't know. But it isn't that hard to do.

If you want/need to get that other D11 hooked back up, then you can do that also. In that case, you will need to get a larger multiswitch, one with 8 outputs. Then run a line from the multiswitch to that receiver.

I seriously doubt that you have a stacker in your setup. That is almost unheard of in a private house, so we won't even consider that as an option.

Without running the second line, there is no way you will be able to get the second tuner working in your R15.

Hope this helps.

Carl


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> But, what needs to happen is that you (or someone) needs to run another line from the multiswitch in the attic into your room for the R15. Whether or not your stepfather (or whoever owns the house) will allow that to be done, I don't know. But it isn't that hard to do.


That's perfect that is exactly what I needed to know! I wouldn't dare go into the attic , but I don't think it should cost that much to have someone (maybe directv themselves?) come in and run a line to my room.

Thank you very much Carl!!


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

I did an install today of a Sonora uS575 stacker in order to get dual tuner functionality on a new R15 in the family room using only one cable run.

After a few hours of trying to figure it out, I finally got it to work correctly. Below is a diagram of how I did it.










The only problem I have now is that the signal on the EVEN transponders is a bit too low. The signal on the ODD transponders is about the same as the TV's not going through the stacker, but on the EVEN transponders I am seeing only mid 60's to 70's (whereas the same transponders on the non-stacked systems are seeing about mid 80's). Does anybody have any suggestions on what I can do to improve this? Perhaps if I install an in-line amplifier right after where the stacker turns it into one cable? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

What's the point of that high frequency splitter when the R15 has an internal destacker?

(I'm just getting up to speed on dbs technology.)

ApK


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

What everybodys problem is stakers don't work with the KA/KU dish or the 3 LNB dish. Only the 1 LNB dish.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

manhole said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The only problem I have now is that the signal on the EVEN transponders is a bit too low. The signal on the ODD transponders is about the same as the TV's not going through the stacker, but on the EVEN transponders I am seeing only mid 60's to 70's


You should be okay just the way it is. The signal going into the stacker is at the higher level - and a stable signal at 65 or 70 should provide you a solid picture. I have seen another comment about the same thing using a stacker (lower signal on the even transponders), so it may be that is a normal indication.

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> What's the point of that high frequency splitter when the R15 has an internal destacker?
> 
> (I'm just getting up to speed on dbs technology.)
> 
> ApK


The splitter has nothing to do with de-stacking. Somehow you have to divide that single line coming from the stacker so you can connect it to the two inputs on the R15. That is what the splitter is doing.

Carl


----------



## [fayde] (Jul 12, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> What everybodys problem is stakers don't work with the KA/KU dish or the 3 LNB dish. Only the 1 LNB dish.


That being said, is anyone out there having any luck w/ a dual LNB setup? I have the 2 output from the dish going to a 2x4 multi-switch and was going to throw a stacker on there (but may not be able to as it appears to need AC power and it would have to be mounted outside. But that's another thread someday). If it's going to be as much of an issue w/ a dual LNB as it appears to be w/ a trip, I will live w/o it


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The splitter has nothing to do with de-stacking. Somehow you have to divide that single line coming from the stacker so you can connect it to the two inputs on the R15. That is what the splitter is doing.
> 
> Carl


OIC. For some reason I got the impression that you could just connect one cable to one input and the internal destacker would direct it to both tuners.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

[fayde] said:


> That being said, is anyone out there having any luck w/ a dual LNB setup? I have the 2 output from the dish going to a 2x4 multi-switch and was going to throw a stacker on there (but may not be able to as it appears to need AC power and it would have to be mounted outside. But that's another thread someday). If it's going to be as much of an issue w/ a dual LNB as it appears to be w/ a trip, I will live w/o it


I actualy have a 3LNB dish with a built-in multiswitch using the stacker on two of the four outputs. The stacked signal is going to a R15, which is a standard receiver and only requires the 101 dish to be stacked (that is where all of my SD programming is located). The receiver also sees the transponders/signal from the 110/119 dishes just fine (although they are not stacked). So using a stacker on your dual LNB setup will work just fine.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You should be okay just the way it is. The signal going into the stacker is at the higher level - and a stable signal at 65 or 70 should provide you a solid picture. I have seen another comment about the same thing using a stacker (lower signal on the even transponders), so it may be that is a normal indication.
> 
> Carl


Thank you for your input. It seems to be working just fine, so you may be correct


----------



## adplusone (Nov 18, 2006)

Need some help here....have been reading threads for an hour and still have not found the answer...as least I could not find the answer using words I could understand...DSS techno nothing here.

Simple question... I have a 10 year old round Sony dual feed dish with two units (one just a receiver and one with an R-15 300 Tivo). Currently I have one only of the two inputs on the Tivo with a signal...the other goes to our receiver. We have no local stations....we have East and West coast network feeds.

Can a stacker/splitter be added to my system to get the second input to my Tivo? If so, in plain english...how? If not, do I have to install a new dish...if so what kind do I need?

Be kind gents...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

A stacker could be added, but that's around $200. Another approach is to add a multiswitch. 2x4 for example. Technically, if DTV installed your R15 they should have added a multiswitch at no extra charge. If you did the install that's another story. If DTV did it call them and tell them you never had the second line installed for your R15 and ask them to fix that. Cost to you = $0.

If you did the install then I think something like this should work for you: http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SSMS241F. That's a 2x4 cost being < $10. This would be placed with the 2 feeds from your existing dish as the input and the lines to your receivers being the output. It would also require you run another feed to your R15.

Also, just FYI, the R15 is not a Tivo DVR. It's a DTV DVR+ unit. Nothing to do with Tivo.

*EDIT: Actually, I don't even think a stacker could be added without a multiswitch being added. That's one old dish you have. Question goes back to who did the install?*


----------

